# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  it continues to pile up...

## MIke R

epic winter

and the next 4 days is more of the same


*Today
Feb 12

Snow Shower
26°
3°



Sun
Feb 13

Snow Shower
23°
18°



Mon
Feb 14

Snow
28°
11°



Tue
Feb 15

 Snow Showers
14°
4°



*

----------


## JEK

I like our forecast much better.

----------


## MIke R

I dont.....or make that

we dont

----------


## Petri

Whatever  :Big Grin:

----------


## MIke R

I got a great pic I am going to take and post later..I got to the ski condo this morning to see it almost encased in icicles...looked really cool

----------


## JEK

In a week I'll trade for this . . .

----------


## MIke R

no desire  whatsoever at this point in time
soon enough...... and in due time

----------


## Petri

> I got a great pic I am going to take and post later..I got to the ski condo this morning to see it almost encased in icicles...looked really cool



It was picturesque weather today and it looks like it will continue the next week.  I didn't carry a camera today but perhaps later..  simply stunning winter weather.

----------


## fins85258

Picture, pictures, we need proof

----------


## MIke R

look in storm track thread

----------


## Petri

Enjoyed the +80 C sauna afterwards  :Big Grin:

----------


## LindaP

Nice photos Petri....at least the sun is shining!!!

----------


## rc3175

Mike R, Over 80 inch base at ABasin, with 9 new this morning.  The Pass was closed!  Fresh tracks all morning!!!

----------


## MIke R

ok so you got me crying like baby and sick to be back...

ya happy now??..LOL

how are things in Buffalo Village condos?

----------


## MIke R

be beachin season at the Basin soon eh?

----------


## rc3175

The same great view.  Just stopped back at the condo after a perfect morning at the Basin to pick up my daughter.  Heading over to Keystone now to make a couple runs with her and then off the the last lift for some happy hour with the swing crew!

----------


## rc3175

It is pretty much beachin all season long now.  No matter how cold, there is always groups out there.  I prefer to wait a few more weeks.

----------


## MIke R

view??..tell me about it...this was out our living room 


 



well if you get to Kickapoos....hoist one for me....

----------


## rc3175

There is a 50% chance we'll make it there, and a 50% chance we'll head to pug ryan's instead.  Either way  I'll have one for you.

----------


## MIke R

Pugs is good too.......

oy

shoot me...please...LOL


enjoy!!..there is no place on the planet like that place..God's country

----------


## rc3175

I have hung out with all the pugs guys for 20 years.  More importantly, my 4 year old daughter got on stage with the swing crew at the last lift today.  Even more importantly, we are skiing the professor in the morning.  They blasted loveland pass today and no one has skied it yet today.  I have been skiing abasin for 23 years and this is absolutley the best snow in the last 15 years.  If this continues we will be skiing into July!!!!

----------


## MIke R

yes indeed.......you are living large....maybe some day we go back...ya never know....I am grateful for my 9 years out there and yearn for more....here is ok..pretty good actually.... but there is heaven in every way...the skiing..the weather..the people...the vibe....the  laid back attitude...the work to live rather than live to work spirit....the deep love of the outdoors...  it is /was such an absolute perfect match for me.....

----------


## MIke R

I was out there in 92 during the 500 inch year...that was  a great year for the Basin

----------

